
Show HN: A prototype of a new visual web scraper project - pawurb
https://scrapy.apki.io/
======
nautical
There might be potential issue with the name as there is a library "scrapy"
with the same name.

~~~
pawurb
I've noticed it after releasing the screencast. Maybe I'll consider renaming
but looking at their license you cannot use a similar name only if you use
their lib, and I don't

~~~
davymac
I think most anyone on HN associates “scrapy” with the python library that
performs a similar-ish function. I would highly suggest renaming, for many
reasons, but other than the reason above, also googleability

------
motyar
Looks good. Got few questions:-

How you are going to copy the style ( css ) ?

Are you showing elements in iframe?

~~~
motyar
BTW I have build something related, try it here:-
[http://motyar.info/webscrapemaster/try/?url=https://scrapy.a...](http://motyar.info/webscrapemaster/try/?url=https://scrapy.apki.io/)

~~~
pawurb
That's meta :p

